# HGT-Service in eigener Sache!



## herbi (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute ,...

ich möchte mich für den momentanen schlechten Support durch mich per Mail und PN entschuldigen,...
Auch bleiben Bestellungen liegen!!!
*Grund:*
Bei mir geht es momentan drunter und drüber,...Mutter sehr krank und seit gestern meine Frau in KRH (Not-OP).....

Sollten Bestellungen liegen bleiben bitte ich um etwas Geduld oder wenn kein Vlies mehr vorhanden ist am Teich,...bei der *AP-Teichtechnik oder bei Martina *zu bestellen,.....!

Oder bei den anderen Anbietern!

Aber mir bitte Bescheid geben da ich dann meine Lieferungen storniern werde! Danke 

Ich wähle nun diesen Weg da er mir am schnellsten erscheint! (Kunden werden im laufe dieser Woche per Mail verständigt, sobald ich Luft habe!)

Wünsche Euch ne gute Restsaison,....und hoffe das sich bald alles beruhigt,.....!


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: HGT-Service in eigener Sache!*

Hey herbi,

ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie alles Gute!

Ich habe zwar nichts bei Dir bestellt, aber das war mir ein Bedürfnis Dir das zu sagen 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: HGT-Service in eigener Sache!*

Hallo Herbi,

dir und deiner Familie die besten Wünsche an dieser Stelle. 

Wer dich etwas kennt, wird dafür sicher Verständnis haben und auf dich warten, da du ein ganz lieber bist. :knuddel


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: HGT-Service in eigener Sache!*

Hallo Herbi,

:knuddel Euch alles Gute!


----------



## herbi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: HGT-Service in eigener Sache!*

Danke Euch allen die mir hier und per PN ihre Genesungswünsche ausgerichtet haben,...ich habe sie alle an Mara weitergegeben,....und sie hat sich sehr gefreut,..... und lässt liebste Grüße ausrichten,....

Habe sie gestern aus dem Krh abgeholt und sie muss sich jetzt sehr schonen,....bleibt halt mir mehr Arbeit im Haushalt,....aber ich mach das gerne,.... hauptsache sie wird wieder gesund,...

Der Onlineshop wird wieder abgewickelt und wir warten auf Bestellungen für unser Vlies,...Danke nochmals an alle,...ihr seit


----------

